# BZL - BrazIron Limited



## System (23 September 2010)

BrazIron was formed with the objective of pursuing Brazilian mineral exploration opportunities and potential mining of iron ore.

BrazIron has recently acquired a Brazilian incorporated entity, Octa Ferro SA. Octa Ferro holds, directly and indirectly, interests in iron ore projects located in Brazil, known as the Xingu Project, Bahia Iron Project and F1 Project.

http://www.braziron.com


----------



## springhill (23 July 2012)

*Re: BZL - BrazIron*

*MC - $5m*
SP - 3.7c
Shares - 139m quoted (316m all up)
Options - 8m
*Cash - $9.5m

*Another company with cash far in excess of its (quoted) MC.
Unfortunately for BZL, I think its flagship project stinks. I really don't see the point in pissing money away on low grade magnetite projects.
Conserve that cash boys and put it into a new acquisition!


----------



## springhill (11 April 2013)

*Re: BZL - BrazIron*

BZL caught my eye today solely for the Market Cap:Cash ratio.

At this moment in time BZL are sitting on approximately $7m in cash, with a market cap of around $6m. Highly enticing in anyones language.

However reading today's announcement of the flagship acquisition of the Xique Xique project left me perspiring profusely for those who are holding stock.

Firstly shareholders are looking at an 11% issue of total shares in BZL to acquire the project. This will pull the market cap back to roughly even.

Then to claim a project with grades in the mid 20's as being flagship is somewhat questionable in my opinion.

I don't care how big the resource ends up being, those kind of grades will never excite me into investing.

Of course this is my opinion only and each is entitled to his own.

I don't see scope for share price increase here, only further dilution.

When I suggested a new acquisition last July, I didn't mean more of the same!!!


----------



## System (1 July 2016)

On June 30th, 2016, BrazIron Limited (BZL) was removed from the ASX's official list under Listing Rule 17.11, and in accordance with a timetable agreed with the ASX to facilitate the Company's removal from the official list.


----------

